# Hunting blind names



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

What are some good names for hunting blinds?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

#1, #2, #3, etc..........


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

We have several, but there is one blind up about 30ft, cemented in, wr call it Screw That, blind. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

My dad's buddy has a huge blind they call the Taj Mahal lol!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My dad has one right on the road we call the toll both.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

The Mecca!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Looney's Creek
Highrise
Rest home
Goat shed


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Oyster Shack*

:ac550:
**** shack


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rattelsnake
Owl
Tower of Americas. 
Crows nest
Culdesack
Tank
Hill
Sh**house
12 point
The curve
Dogleg
Buzzard

LOL, I'll think of some more in a little while.:cheers:


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Named ours "The Ducks Nuts"


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> #1, #2, #3, etc..........


what brilliant lease boss thought of that system? lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> what brilliant lease boss thought of that system? lol


Lol......

You did good!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

These are great...


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

The King
Little Alamo
Grandpa blind
Air blind..next to the air strip at the ranch


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

We had one named "meat" and one named "trophy"


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Crows Foot
East
Pops
Pond
Lonesome Dove
Bobcat
To name a few


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

We usually name them after who built them, or by location. "Bucky's blind", "The crossroads", etc.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The Stabbin' Shack


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Our duck blinds are
Wooten
Bay pond
Busted knuckle
Johnny walker
Sloppy joe 
Gillian's island
Cove blind
Elbow
Bee pond 
THE slough
Cattle pen pond

Think of some past ones and post later.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

The Hilton
Bigfoot
Thumper 
Heart-attack


----------



## RBG307 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mossback
Drop tine 
The Zoo
Turkey Trail
Central Park
Long Shot


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Hurricane Hole
Magnet
Fantasy Island
Trophy
Hotel


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

A buddy helped me build one my blinds and all we had was blue paint so it is the blue meanie. My wife's stand is the chateau.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The Penthouse blind
Lucky 
Hill Top
Spike blind
Sunset blind
Pond blind


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

The Back
The Lake
The Government
The Single man


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*Names*

Long legs
Shorty's mill
Cold feet
Tall box
Pecan park 
Deep dark wood
Wooly bugger
Wet back shack
Radar
Highway box
Axis flats
Sqaw tit
Cow trap
Sand hill
Casket
Whiskey bottle
Joe's draw


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

5 way
6 way
Javaline(have-a-leen)
windmill


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

My 4 new ones are: 
The Office
The lifeguard stand
Gruene Hall
The Alamo

next one will be 
The 2nd Amendment


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ours are doghouse, cathouse, outhouse, penthouse, and walmart. Doghouse has more yotes than deer, cathouse has given up 2 bobcats and spotted a mountain lion. Outhouse is way out in timbuktu, penthouse is the tallest and nicest and walmart is where we see all the mojados cuttin' through the ranch.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

the no tell motel


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm gonna call mine jack sh** cause I ain't seeing jack sh** that's why I'm on 2cool right now.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Casa ******
juans nightstand
la posada


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

This is funny


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Stand names*

Condo Stand, Mosquito Stand, New Stand, Back Stand (AKA pipeline stand)


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

We have:
The Boss
The Ridge
Broadhead
The Goat
The Mamba
3/4
and The New Guy


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

tc hardhead said:


> I'm gonna call mine jack sh** cause I ain't seeing jack sh** that's why I'm on 2cool right now.


Then mines jack sh** #2 cause I ain't seeing jack sh** right now either. Also the same reason why im on 2cool.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

We have one we call the Meat Market


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

In sitting in a blind we call Jurassic Park stand right now ... Brett


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

My favorite was the honeymoon blind. It was actually an old 25ft trailer that we set up at a Y in the sendero. Living room window looked out on the bottom leg of the Y and the bedroom and kitchen windows looked out on the two arms of the Y. Pretty cool blind to take a couple a nice ladies and spend the night. WOOOOOHOOOO.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Brush buster
Randall flats
Rebuilt
Wood blind
Ground and pound
Beaver built
Tom tall
Tom low
Crossroads
Rocky hills
Pink blind
Taj ma he he


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Popeye
Andy
Lookout
Pecan 1 & 2
Turkey
Cliff
One
Debate
Ackley
Marlboro
Indian Creek
Grey
New
Back
Green Tank
House
Omaha
Windmill
Carroll
North 1 & 2
Big Oats
Prairie
Heyday
Rail Road
Apache Flats


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Apache flats is a good one


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Tiger blind 
old baldy 
skybox
taj ma hal
the bluff
hide house
fred's diner
barber shop
lepard
munchkinland


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

We named some after Aggie places / names:

Dudleys
Ole Sarge

also have:

The Alamo
the condo


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

4corners, (on a 4way crossing) east of 4 corners, west of, north of etc, east of east (further east) tower stand, behind camp, all of ours were named upon location.


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

Death Valley, rough road, diamond, and the big 6x8 we call hilton


----------



## Ultra-Mag (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is my blinds name! Can you take a wild guess at how it got it?


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

My Wife's Blind in Junction.

Miss Becky


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

hog road, pipneline, 4way, bigtank,


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Zoo
G-Town
Pigpen


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

270
Dr Pepper
4 corners
double spike
turkey roost
bee hive
paw paw
big tank
small tank
windmill
tower
hill top
tame stand
butcher blind
road runner
north corner
bean field
ground blind


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mud Pond
Big Blind
Bubba's Tree
Pig Creek
Catapiller Pond
Hill Top
River Blind
Black
Horney
High
Fortress
Cadilac
Graffiti
Play House
Brush
Cedar


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

action
canyon
mouse
creek
Hangover (closest to Camp)


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Fire Tower, for a duck blind. Its about 12 ft up in the air


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Stabbin Cabin


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

mosh pit
eiffel tower


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

VOODOO BLIND near Rocksrings


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hunted one once on 12,000 acres in Freer that was 27' at eye level. Had 5 senderos coming off of it in a star pattern. It had deer on every sendero for about 10 minutes one evening hunt. The name of the stand was 'The Paradise Stand'

T-BONE


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dont do blind huntin anymore, 
but... in the past...
wasp
rickety
rotten
owl
ringtail
yall can figger 'em.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Bow Blind Names we have:
Easy Tag
Quick Pick
Criss Cross
The hog Stand
The Oberservation stand
The Sky lounge, (27 foot up)


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Dead man's blind


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Taco
West
White Condo
Rattlesnake
Pipeline
Pond 
Protein
Honey Hole
Mayo Mountain
Dikk Blind


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

The Quack Shack


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

juvenile detention center
that blind that sucks
double tanks
pipeline
the hill
the other hill
big tank

We have 25 blinds numbered 1-25 but my dad can't remember any of them. I have to describe them for him to remember


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Barricade
Protein
Far Northwest
Tripod
Road Blind

Most of them were named after those that built and placed them.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blue Bell, Brownwood, Brownstone, Iron gate


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Picket
Low Rider
Honey Hole
No Mans Land
Taco Stand
The Gun Range
Baby Taj
Invisible
Nipple Flats
Axe Handle
Horny Monster
Screaming Eagle
Rock Chair
Sunset
Turkey Mountain
The Jungle


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

My Stand


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Some of our more interesting ones:

"The Boggy"
"Gotta Go"
"Alligator Pond"

and my favorite, 
The "No See-um" 
named thus cuz you no see-um till the rut kicks in

Rick


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, we got a buddy that thinks all the girls want him, so he calls his blind "The Boom Boom Room" but the only thing going boom boom is all the poachers he gets on his game cam lol.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

idletime said:


> Picket
> Low Rider
> Honey Hole
> No Mans Land
> ...


Got to hear the story on that one...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

We had one on the Galvan Ranch we named it the Zoo stand it was 25ft to the top of the ladder roads in all direction .... miss hunting that ranch


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Mine's called the Marshmallow!! My daughters painted it for me while I was in Kansas hunting pheasant. Only paint they found was PINK and PURPLE, It looks like a giant marshmallow in the field.


----------



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

Lexus
Turkey 
Mom's Blind
Rattlesnake
OS Blind (when you get to the top and look down, first words are Oh $hit)
Canyon
Chasmac


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

Couple duck blind names we have are 

The Grave Yard
The Mausoleum
Gadwall Hall 

Friend of mine that thinks he is a lady's man named one of his deer blinds Knuckle Deep. I will let ya'll figure that one out.


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

"Happy hour" seats six and is on a trailer
"Scrappy hour" made from the scraps of happy hour

we like to drink


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

*****es- cause its always covered with Doe.
G-Spot-It's my uncle G's favorite spot to hunt. 
John Deere- its made out of the old cab from a JD tractor.
Twin Towers-two tripods that have been altered t stand good 30 ft. in the air.
Vertical limit- it's a homemade blind(more like a tree fort) that we built 60ft up in an old oak tree. Bring tissue cause nose bleeds are a possibility!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is some of our current ones:

Doe Run
Tuskers Ridge
Buck Palace (which we renamed last week to NO Buck Palace)
Pops Trophy Flat
The Nosebleed
Smokies
The Alamo
Hamburger Hill
The Death Trap...this stand hadnt been hunted in 10 years, 30 feet in the air, and the highest point on the tallest hill on the ranch. The wind had blown one side completely out, and it still got hunted from time to time. You did NOT want to fall asleep in the rolling office chair in this blind or you could wake up with a headache...we have since patched the side of the stand.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cabin blind
Cabin East
Corporate
North blind
Dozer Road
Roach blind
Black stand
Rock Plot
Big Rock
Fallen Oak
Hog Root
Slipper stand


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

Friend has all his named after football teams and painted the appropriate colors.

Yes.....he has too much time and money on his hands.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

The Pink Palomino


----------

